
Show HN: New SEO tool for content and technical SEO analysis - gregory90
https://seodity.com
======
gregory90
Hello!

For the last few months we’ve been working on a new tool for analyzing
websites.

In the first iteration we’ve focused on the analysis of the content and
technical aspects. While entering one address our crawler precisely analyzes
each webpage. The most significant elements that we check are as follows:

\- the most frequent key words in the whole website and each webpage
separately (whether they appear in the title, description, alt, url, h1-h6
attributes)

\- the amount of the content (key words in the whole website, webpages, in
relation to html, etc.)

\- popularity of webpages in the social media (useful e.g. during research of
the competition’s articles)

\- SEO technical aspects (title, description, h1...h6 elements, alt)

\- SSL certificates when it is valid and when it expires

\- image optimization

\- on-site link correctness verification

On the basis of all elements we determine the original Seodity Rank, with the
usage of which one can sort webpages.

Plan for the future (works have already been initiated):

\- backlinks

\- automatic competition verification on the basis of the Google search
results (analysis of each competitive webpage separately and drawing
conclusions + prompts)

\- white-label report adjusted to the Client’s audit

From the beginning, in the substantive terms, our friends related to the
affiliation market helped us a lot. They praise the tool very much.

We’ll be very grateful for your suggestions and proposals concerning adding
additional elements to the tool. Please let us know what else you would like
to analyze.

Thanks in advance!

